# New today and scared



## Halfhybrid

Hi, I got a phone call from the surgery today to say my blood result was 48. I'd been tested last year and it was 45 and they said that was "pre-diabetes". That should have been a wake-up call but it just seemed to get lost amidst the other issues I have been going through such as losing my husband to cancer 2 years ago, depression and osteoarthritis.

I presume this result now makes me diabetic and I'm devastated. It feels like I've received some kind of death sentence and to make it worse, it was self-inflicted as I am about 20 stone and drink and eat too much.

I don't suppose there is anything positive that can be said. I've done this to myself and now I'm paying the price. I'm not telling my family as they will be both upset and judgemental and I'm not telling anybody else for the same reasons.


----------



## Alister

The 1st thing you need to do is stop blaming yourself & stop being scared
yes your life will change, potentially for the better, I have certainly started eating better&tastier food & am enjoying it far more (i was 109 when diagnosed so you are not doing too badly).
if you follow all the help & guidance you get from your medical team & here you could end up healthier than you currently are (assumption made based on the info you provided - no intent to offend).
I would reconsider telling your family, it will help in the long run


----------



## Ljc

Hello @Halfhybrid , welcome to our friendly forum.  It can be an awful shock when you’re first told, but their is light at the end of the tunnel, like @Alister says


Alister said:


> The 1st thing you need to do is stop blaming yourself & stop being scared
> yes your life will change, potentially for the better, I have certainly started eating better&tastier food & am enjoying it far more (i was 109 when diagnosed so you are not doing too badly).
> if you follow all the help & guidance you get from your medical team & here you could end up healthier than you currently are (assumption made based on the info you provided - no intent to offend).
> I would reconsider telling your family, it will help in the long run



*Firstly having diabetes is not a death sentence *, quite the contrary a dx (Diagnosis) can be the wake up call we need and end up making us/you fitter and this may sound strange *healthier too !!!*
When I was first diagnosed over 22 yrs ago my Hb1ac was 115, very much higher than your 48, in fact 48 is just over the diabetic threshold of 47. So imo it may  be possible for you to control your diabetes by changing your diet and some exersize if possible, just going out for a walk can help big time.

The type of diet many of us on here follow is tasty and often aids weight loss which also improves you BG (blood glucose) levels.

Ask as many questions as you need , we’ll do our best to help.

When you’re ready We have a very informative thread especially for people new to diabetes, it’s called , Useful links for people new to diabetes,  just scroll down to the T2 section. Have a read of all of it but especially
Maggie Davies letter.
Jennifer’s advise
Test review adjust by Alan s
https://forum.diabetes.org.uk/boards/threads/useful-links-for-people-new-to-diabetes.10406/
For future reference you’ll find the thread at the top of the newbies say hello here forum.


----------



## Halfhybrid

Thanks for your replies. Day 2 and I'm still in some shock. I'm not seeing the GP for another week so don't know what to expect apart from disapproval. Haven't had a lot to eat today as am too scared to eat. Just cooking fillet of fish and a sweet potato. Before that, I just had a chicken and bacon sandwich and 2 satsumas. Don't even feel hungry at the moment.

Have decided definitely not going to tell family and friends unless things get worse to the point where I am ill and then I will need to.


----------



## Amigo

Halfhybrid said:


> Thanks for your replies. Day 2 and I'm still in some shock. I'm not seeing the GP for another week so don't know what to expect apart from disapproval. Haven't had a lot to eat today as am too scared to eat. Just cooking fillet of fish and a sweet potato. Before that, I just had a chicken and bacon sandwich and 2 satsumas. Don't even feel hungry at the moment.
> 
> Have decided definitely not going to tell family and friends unless things get worse to the point where I am ill and then I will need to.



You’ve had a lot to contend with and have probably been too upset to look after yourself properly. A diabetic diagnosis starts at 48 so it’s not a desperate number and despite your weight, suggests you’ve probably still got some decent pancreatic function. It also means you can turn this around and not many conditions give you that chance. I was diagnosed 3 yrs ago with a Hba1c of 52. I lost 2 stone in weight and started to be smarter with food choices. I’ve done this diet alone and like you have arthritis. I also have cancer. 
You seem to need advice on food choices and they’ll be lots of links for you to look at for ideas like the one from Lin. Just be careful with carbs especially bread. Fruit too can spike you so do some research on carb values and test regularly. It’s the only way to know what you can uniquely tolerate. 
I felt desperate and upset when I was diagnosed and it seemed like life would never be the same again. But you know what, with a better diet you’ll actually start to feel better. I can guarantee your weight is contributing to your depression. 
You’re at a good starting point so you’ll be able to bring your levels down much more quickly. Hell, this is no death sentence. It can actually be the major wake up call we all need and by simply eating smarter you’ll keep the chance of diabetic complications down massively. If the GP won’t prescribe the means to test, I’d advise buying your own. It really is necessary despite what they’ll tell you.

The book, ‘Reverse your diabetes’ by Dr. David Cavan was my lifesaver at diagnosis along with this forum. 
You can do this...please let us know your progress and best wishes. We all know how this feels.


----------



## Halfhybrid

Hi Amigo. Thanks for your reassuring words - and I'm sorry you have cancer. Yes, I've had a lot on my plate the past few years. I lost my husband 2 years ago and my Dad has been diagnosed and treated for 3 different types of cancer over the last 3-4 years. My eating habits changed. I started eating a lot of ready meals instead of preparing my own food like I used to. I also started having takeaways once or twice a week which we only used to do as an occasional treat. And then there is the lager ....

Somewhere in my head, I knew all this was bad stuff to be doing but there was so much going on that I ignored it. I had a blood test last year and was told I had a level of 45 - prediabetes - but somehow doing something about it got lost in everything else. Don't think I really believed it could be true.

You're right that overweight is contributing to the depression. It's making my arthritis worse - quite apart from the snide comments people think you haven't heard. Working in an office full of younger people who drink protein shakes and go running at lunchtime is not an incentive - it's even more depressing when you have arthritis and can't do it (well, you know the pain of arthritis).

I have wanted to be slimmer and fitter for a long time - as you say, this is a major wake up call. Trouble is, I understand that once you have the label, you will have it for life, even if your blood sugar levels go back to "normal". I presume this becomes a stigma when applying for things like insurance.

Re the testing means, I'll see what the GP says and if they don't prescribe the means to test, I'll buy something.

Apart from anything else, this is going to require subterfuge from family. I live on my own but when we get together, I'll just have to tell them I'm on a healthy eating regime and want to cut down on food, especially carbs (true).

One thing among many that worries me - does this mean I will never again be able to have anything like Christmas dinner or a piece of cake or chocolate or a meal out eating the type of thing I may have had in the past e.g. curry in sauce with rice?

Thanks for your good wishes. All the best to you too.


----------



## Amigo

Halfhybrid said:


> Hi Amigo. Thanks for your reassuring words - and I'm sorry you have cancer. Yes, I've had a lot on my plate the past few years. I lost my husband 2 years ago and my Dad has been diagnosed and treated for 3 different types of cancer over the last 3-4 years. My eating habits changed. I started eating a lot of ready meals instead of preparing my own food like I used to. I also started having takeaways once or twice a week which we only used to do as an occasional treat. And then there is the lager ....
> 
> Somewhere in my head, I knew all this was bad stuff to be doing but there was so much going on that I ignored it. I had a blood test last year and was told I had a level of 45 - prediabetes - but somehow doing something about it got lost in everything else. Don't think I really believed it could be true.
> 
> You're right that overweight is contributing to the depression. It's making my arthritis worse - quite apart from the snide comments people think you haven't heard. Working in an office full of younger people who drink protein shakes and go running at lunchtime is not an incentive - it's even more depressing when you have arthritis and can't do it (well, you know the pain of arthritis).
> 
> I have wanted to be slimmer and fitter for a long time - as you say, this is a major wake up call. Trouble is, I understand that once you have the label, you will have it for life, even if your blood sugar levels go back to "normal". I presume this becomes a stigma when applying for things like insurance.
> 
> Re the testing means, I'll see what the GP says and if they don't prescribe the means to test, I'll buy something.
> 
> Apart from anything else, this is going to require subterfuge from family. I live on my own but when we get together, I'll just have to tell them I'm on a healthy eating regime and want to cut down on food, especially carbs (true).
> 
> One thing among many that worries me - does this mean I will never again be able to have anything like Christmas dinner or a piece of cake or chocolate or a meal out eating the type of thing I may have had in the past e.g. curry in sauce with rice?
> 
> Thanks for your good wishes. All the best to you too.



It certainly doesn’t mean you will have to give up on absolutely *everything* forever. What I means is you’ll choose what you eat and consider its implications rather than eating like an unsupervised toddler at a birthday party (we’ve all done it!). Once you get your levels stabilised and you’re testing, you’ll know what you can eat and you’ll find low carb alternatives and recipes. You’ll be amazed at the level of carbs in things you ate before and won’t want to over indulge in them once you see results. The odd treat is fine but you choose to have it rather than just eating without thinking of the consequences.
Forget this stigma and blame issue...rise above it! There’s good reason for your over-eating. I don’t discuss my diabetes with anyone and nobody cares because I don’t make a fuss.

Thanks for your best wishes and it’s time to concentrate on you now and turn this around! 

Join in the what you’ve eaten yesterday thread on here and people will advise if you’re getting it wrong. Nobody judges on here. We are all in this together!


----------



## Martin Canty

Halfhybrid said:


> I presume this result now makes me diabetic and I'm devastated. It feels like I've received some kind of death sentence and to make it worse, it was self-inflicted as I am about 20 stone and drink and eat too much.


I hear what you are saying & diagnosis is quite a shock, my first thoughts were diabetic complication & how much has my life been shortened...... That put me into a mindset; I can control this thing, move on 3 years & my D is under control, I have lost 60lb (ish at the moment) but my weight was sitting at 165lb for most of last year and I;m in better shape & fitness levels than I have been for most of my adult life.


----------



## Martin Canty

Halfhybrid said:


> Apart from anything else, this is going to require subterfuge from family. I live on my own but when we get together, I'll just have to tell them I'm on a healthy eating regime and want to cut down on food, especially carbs (true).


To be honest, be open about it, most people I interact with on a regular basic know I'm T2, I use it as a learning opportunity. We don't need the additional issues of self stigmatizing Diabetes... D is not necessarily a lifestyle disease, there is a genetic component, there is a dietary component (our modern diet has way too many refined carbs)


----------



## Jeandp

Hi @Halfhybrid How are you feeling today?


----------



## Grannylorraine

I understand why you don't want to tell people, I was ashamed when I was diagnosed and blamed myself, it could be helpful to have family supporting you, but tell them when you are ready.


----------



## Zillah

Telling people when you are ready can be a source of support, it is two of my colleagues birthdays today and so the obligatory cakes appear- but they both bought me diabetic friendly items so I didn't lose out - I realise that not everybody is supportive but we have nothing to be ashamed of and its part of us now...so sod the judgers is what I say!


----------



## Halfhybrid

Day 7 since my diagnosis. Had the family over at the weekend and realised there is no way I could tell them just yet - if at all. Got away with cutting down on carbs although I'm sure I over-ate on other things as usual. I don't see the GP till Friday so have not bought a testing kit or anything until I hear what she has to say about it all. Very nervous of going to see her. She has been monitoring my health since I lost my husband (anti-depressants, painkillers for arthritis etc). She is very kind but I'm sure she will be very disappointed in me that I did not wake up to the fact that I had pre-diabetes this time last year and didn't really do anything about it.
Everybody at work is gearing up for Sport Relief with various activities planned. Feel even lower because there is nothing I can join in with due to my osteoarthritic knees. Many go walking and running at lunchtime. I can't run at all and although I can "walk", it is very painful to walk a lot of distance.
Does anybody have advice about low-impact exercise that will help to shed some weight as well please?


----------



## Jeandp

The very best thing you can do to shed some weight is to follow a low carb high fat WOE. Cut back on all carbs (cut back, not cut out)  including sugary drinks. Take it gradually and watch the weight fall away. It might help with your painful knees and it will definitely help your bg levels.


----------



## Pine Marten

Hi @Halfhybrid, I won't repeat all the very good advice others have given, but I'll just say that this forum is a great place for support and encouragement when you feel down. There is no need to eat boring food - have a read around the food & recipes thread for some interesting ideas, and you'll be surprised at what things you *can* eat! 

It really will help to shed some weight (I have dodgy knees too...) and once you start doing that it should give you the incentive to carry on. I'm really sorry to hear about your family troubles (my first husband died of lung cancer) and you've had a lot to contend with without D as well, but try and look at it as a positive thing to take control of and not let it control you 

All the best to you - come here regularly and let us know how you get on, ask questions, seek information, or just have a good old moan!


----------



## Halfhybrid

Pine Marten said:


> Hi @Halfhybrid, I won't repeat all the very good advice others have given, but I'll just say that this forum is a great place for support and encouragement when you feel down. There is no need to eat boring food - have a read around the food & recipes thread for some interesting ideas, and you'll be surprised at what things you *can* eat!
> 
> It really will help to shed some weight (I have dodgy knees too...) and once you start doing that it should give you the incentive to carry on. I'm really sorry to hear about your family troubles (my first husband died of lung cancer) and you've had a lot to contend with without D as well, but try and look at it as a positive thing to take control of and not let it control you
> 
> All the best to you - come here regularly and let us know how you get on, ask questions, seek information, or just have a good old moan!



Hi Pine Marten, my husband died of pancreatic cancer. Now I'm wondering whether I helped cause it if I have the D word and he had something pancreas-related too. Maybe I stuffed us both so full of food and drink that I made us both ill. Another massive guilt trip.


----------



## trophywench

You cannot 'cause' cancer in another human being unless you happen to have a supply of carcinogenic agents and know how - do you happen to work at Porton Down?

Of course you didn't cause it - and now you know you are diabetic - set about making it have the least possible impact on the rest of your life - by learning how to do that asap.


----------



## Pine Marten

No indeed, @Halfhybrid, no way did you cause your husband's illness - it was just one of those sad things that happen to all of us at one time or another. 

Please look after yourself now, and don't blame yourself for things that you can't control. You *do* however have control over your D, and a good start is by reading the threads here, and learning more about the way forward. Cutting down on carby food and shedding weight will help you enormously - and feeling healthier physically will have emotional benefits too. All good wishes to you


----------



## Drummer

My experience of diabetes was rather short - 80 days after I was told I was diabetic the low carb diet had dropped my Hba1c to below the diabetic range - and I was way above your first result.
However - I used low carb eating to control my weight for decades - I started on the early 1970s, and what I am eating now is more or less the same as I did back then. There are a few things which have appeared recently which I can eat and which were not around back then.
Cutting down on carbs should - with any luck resolve quite a few problems for you.
Diabetes is basically an inability to cope with carbs - and having diabetes makes you fat - not the reverse. As soon as I got my blood glucose down, it began to go lower all by itself and I lost weight. I cut back a lot because I was on a stupid high carb cholesterol lowering diet - like that worked.
Bread, potatoes, rice, pasta and all sugary floury foods have been known to be bad for diabetics for a very long time, but they are pushed as foods we should eat for energy.
I feels so much younger, have far more energy and have lost over 40lb - I am working on gaining some muscle at the moment. Diabetes is no longer of any relevance.


----------



## Halfhybrid

Hi Drummer. Yours is such an encouraging story. Thanks for sharing.

I have my appointment with the GP tomorrow and I am dreading it. It will be more "real". Scared of going and hearing it spelled out. Don't know what to expect (apart from her disappointment).


----------



## Vince_UK

@Halfhybrid 
Hi Halfhybird, I also will not repeat the excellent advice already given and I was only diagnosed at the end of September 2017.
Lifetyle change bring with it a mulitude of benefits as you will discover.
My view now on my T2? Purely an inconvenience I have to deal with from time to time and not more or less.
Always view everything positively and you will be fine and please don't worry about what the GP will say usually, eventually in a very short time you may know more than your GP does about diabetes.
Low Carb Diet is the absolute key to getting it under control and doing it quickly.
Good luck and please keep us updated and never be afraid to ask any  questions here at all, there is a wealth of experience, knowledge and support here to tap into.
Someone will always help you.


----------



## Halfhybrid

Hey all, thanks for your advice. Saw my GP today. She didn't soft-soap but was kind yet firm. Said that I needed to lose weight and now (no surprises there). I told her I had started cutting on carbs already which pleased her - I have lost half a stone since I first received the news slightly less than 2 weeks ago. Feel pleased about it but I am also sooooo hungry. The GP wants to do a second blood test in about 12 weeks after the first to see if it has fallen/risen. There is a target to work towards.

I now want to make sure I continue to cut out carbs and cut down on portion size. I'm desperate not to lose momentum as I have in the past when on diets and eating regimes. I must not fall off the wagon this time.


----------



## Martin Canty

Halfhybrid said:


> I'm desperate not to lose momentum as I have in the past when on diets and eating regimes. I must not fall off the wagon this time.


Think of it as a Way of Eating rather than just a diet, it's an adjustment of lifestyle. This way you are setting yourself up for success.....


----------



## Vince_UK

Martin Canty said:


> Think of it as a Way of Eating rather than just a diet, it's an adjustment of lifestyle. This way you are setting yourself up for success.....


Excellent way of putting it Martin, that is my approach.


----------



## Jeandp

What did your GP say about self testing? I am guessing she didn't give you a kit?


----------



## Carolg

Halfhybrid said:


> Hey all, thanks for your advice. Saw my GP today. She didn't soft-soap but was kind yet firm. Said that I needed to lose weight and now (no surprises there). I told her I had started cutting on carbs already which pleased her - I have lost half a stone since I first received the news slightly less than 2 weeks ago. Feel pleased about it but I am also sooooo hungry. The GP wants to do a second blood test in about 12 weeks after the first to see if it has fallen/risen. There is a target to work towards.
> 
> I now want to make sure I continue to cut out carbs and cut down on portion size. I'm desperate not to lose momentum as I have in the past when on diets and eating regimes. I must not fall off the wagon this time.


Hello and well done on weight loss


----------



## Katieb

Well done! You are doing well already! Don’t be hungry though. Fill up on healthy, low carb snacks. Keep a stock of cooked chicken legs for example in the fridge, ham wraps stuffed cottage cheese with chives or carrots and hummus. Keep up the good work! Katie


----------



## Halfhybrid

I meant to ask what people do for snacks. I have been feeling so hungry that I could bite my own hands off! I have cut down on portion size for main meals and cut out carbs as much as possible and am STARVING! I ate a lot of fruit at work one day last week and ended up with a bad stomach. I'm not keen on too much sweet stuff anyway so savoury alternative ideas are very welcome.

Re a testing kit, I asked my GP if I should get one and she said not at this stage. To wait until I have second blood test 12 weeks after the first and take it from there. I'm tempted to get one anyway so that I don't fall into bad habits with the passage of time. Is that a good idea though?


----------



## Martin Canty

Halfhybrid said:


> I meant to ask what people do for snacks. I have been feeling so hungry that I could bite my own hands off! I have cut down on portion size for main meals and cut out carbs as much as possible and am STARVING! I ate a lot of fruit at work one day last week and ended up with a bad stomach. I'm not keen on too much sweet stuff anyway so savoury alternative ideas are very welcome.
> 
> Re a testing kit, I asked my GP if I should get one and she said not at this stage. To wait until I have second blood test 12 weeks after the first and take it from there. I'm tempted to get one anyway so that I don't fall into bad habits with the passage of time. Is that a good idea though?


Regarding snacking.... With a fuller fat diet you will likely see the appetite sated quicker & for longer, also feelings of hunger are often a cry from the body for more water than food, try drinking a pint of water at room temperature.
As for the testing, I'd recommend starting right away; form good habits from the start.... Sounds like your GP is quietly trying to shut you down on the subject of testing.


----------



## Martin Canty

Halfhybrid said:


> I meant to ask what people do for snacks. I have been feeling so hungry that I could bite my own hands off! I have cut down on portion size for main meals and cut out carbs as much as possible and am STARVING! I ate a lot of fruit at work one day last week and ended up with a bad stomach. I'm not keen on too much sweet stuff anyway so savoury alternative ideas are very welcome.
> 
> Re a testing kit, I asked my GP if I should get one and she said not at this stage. To wait until I have second blood test 12 weeks after the first and take it from there. I'm tempted to get one anyway so that I don't fall into bad habits with the passage of time. Is that a good idea though?


Regarding snacking.... With a fuller fat diet you will likely see the appetite sated quicker & for longer, also feelings of hunger are often a cry from the body for more water than food, try drinking a pint of water at room temperature.
As for the testing, I'd recommend starting right away; form good habits from the start.... Sounds like your GP is quietly trying to shut you down on the subject of testing.


----------



## Drummer

If you are hungry - eat - just don't eat any high sugar fruit, high carb veges or rice, pasta, potatoes or any other high carb foods.
Buy salad or courgettes mushrooms radishes sweet pepper aubergines - try to stick to a maximum of 10 percent carbs, but you can eat whenever you are hungry.
I do find that when eating low carb I do not feel very hungry at all - remember that although your doctor has fixated on your weight, all you really need to do is get lower blood glucose, as that should reverse all the symptoms of diabetes - one of which is weight gain, in the early stages of Type 2.
I used a BG meter at first in order to see how my levels were dropping. I found it really encouraging to get those low numbers - last Christmas I got 5.6mmol/l after dinner two days in a row - still smug about that. You can get a 'Codefree' meter mail order, along with the strips, for a very reasonable cost.


----------



## mikeyB

The hunger you feel will pass as you continue with the diet. It’s just your brain telling you you haven’t eaten enough. It will soon settle. Martin’s tip about drinking water is excellent. Water is a surprisingly good appetite suppressant. And as you lose weight, your work colleagues will notice, and make comments - that will encourage you further, as will we all


----------



## Halfhybrid

I've read a few posts where people have said that their GP won't prescribe blood sugar testing kits or say that they don't need one. My question is - why would they do that? Is it because they don't want to spend the money or would they, for some reason, be against it even if you bought your own?


----------



## Drummer

It seems to be the normal thing that type twos are told not to test, even discouraged from testing.
It is a bit like suggesting all speedometers are removed from cars and we just rely on the number of fines we have to pay every month to gauge how well we are driving. 
When I was first working out my diet being able to test gave me all the information I needed to get down to normal numbers, so I think it is an essential tool.


----------



## CathyB

Halfhybrid said:


> I meant to ask what people do for snacks. I have been feeling so hungry that I could bite my own hands off! I have cut down on portion size for main meals and cut out carbs as much as possible and am STARVING! I ate a lot of fruit at work one day last week and ended up with a bad stomach. I'm not keen on too much sweet stuff anyway so savoury alternative ideas are very welcome.
> 
> Re a testing kit, I asked my GP if I should get one and she said not at this stage. To wait until I have second blood test 12 weeks after the first and take it from there. I'm tempted to get one anyway so that I don't fall into bad habits with the passage of time. Is that a good idea though?


I had my first meeting with the diabetic nurse this week, I had been told to test for the first few weeks as my levels were so high (22) so had expected to be told to stop, as expected she told me it wasn’t necessary but I said what I had learned from here, that how would I know what foods I reacted to if I didn’t test....I got my prescription for more strips


----------



## Maz2

welcome to the Forum.. Please do not blame yourself.  There are plenty of people who do what you have done and do not go diabetic.  I know many people who eat all the wrong foods and drink a lot and are not diabetic.  A friend's brother is 26 stone and no probs with blood sugars.  

As other posters have said if you keep control and accept the help of the diabetes team this is not a "death sentence."  many people on here have lived with it for many, many years. My neighbour is 87 years old and has been diabetic for 21 years.  I was talking to a friend's sister who is diabetic last week as \I was pre-diabetic, got out of it, and now in it again and she said you are very well looked after when you have it. 

I find Dr  David Cavan's book "Reverse your Diabetes" very helpful (he means keep it under better control, he is not suggesting everyone can reverse it).  "Blood Sugar Diet."  "Blood Sugar Diet Recipes" by Michael Moseley, Davina's low sugar diet book (without the pasta, rice, potatoes), and Tom Kerridge's dopamine book. 

There are some lovely recipes in the recipes section.I particularly like Mark Parrott's Flaxseed Loaf.  

Since I changed my diet I have enjoyed my food a lot more.

This Forum is also full of help and advice. Testing is very important too.  48 is only just on diabetes.


----------



## Halfhybrid

Hi Maz2. Thanks for your post and your advice too. Reassuring words. I have just bought the Michael Moseley book so am "looking forward" if that's the right phrase, to trying out some of the recipes.

I bought a blood sugar testing kit which arrived yesterday and was very disappointed to discover that wasn't working properly and just keeps displaying an error message in spite of me having followed the advice to the letter.

The brand is "SD CodeFree" that I bought from Amazon. I'm going to send it back but not sure I want a replacement of the same brand. Can anyone recommend a reliable, easy-to-use one at all please?


----------



## Maz2

Halfhybrid said:


> Hi Maz2. Thanks for your post and your advice too. Reassuring words. I have just bought the Michael Moseley book so am "looking forward" if that's the right phrase, to trying out some of the recipes.
> 
> I bought a blood sugar testing kit which arrived yesterday and was very disappointed to discover that wasn't working properly and just keeps displaying an error message in spite of me having followed the advice to the letter.
> 
> The brand is "SD CodeFree" that I bought from Amazon. I'm going to send it back but not sure I want a replacement of the same brand. Can anyone recommend a reliable, easy-to-use one at all please?


I have an Accu-Chek machine which you can get at Boots but the strips are expensive.  I have an SD Code Free.  You should be OK if they send you another one.  I have not, as yet, had any trouble.  I did have a few probs when I started to test as I got error messages.  However, my friend's wife (my friend is diabetic) told me I was not using the strips correctly and showed me how to do it.  I am not suggesting you are doing anything wrong but I would certainly let them send you a replacement.  Other posters may use other machines although a lot on here do recommend the SD code free and it is given by my GP surgery but only to those patients now who may have hypos.  They do hba1c every 3 months so they think that is sufficient..  I have to wait a year as I am pre-diabetic, got out of it, and now in it again.  

I must admit when I had my problems I told everyone but then that is me.  You will be amazed at how many people are diabetic or pre-diabetic.


----------



## Jeandp

When I first started using the strips I got an error message when I put the blood drop on too quickly, I wasn't waiting for the drop symbol to appear. That was just my experience, hope it helps.


----------



## Wirrallass

Jeandp said:


> When I first started using the strips I got an error message when I put the blood drop on too quickly, I wasn't waiting for the drop symbol to appear. That was just my experience, hope it helps.


This has happened to me too ~ i didnt realise I had to wait for the drop symbol to appear on the meter but...after wasting several test strips & re-reading the instructions booklet, I finally got the hang of it. You're not the only person that this has happened to. I use a Contour TS meter with which I'm happy. I have tried the Codefree meter but I found my bgls were always higher than the Contour by 1 or 2 mmols. I'm not the first person who has noticed this I believe. But everyone is different Halfhybrid ~ some here are happy to continue using the Codefree. Its a personal choice.
WL


----------



## Ralph-YK

Halfhybrid said:


> Is it because they don't want to spend the money or would they, for some reason, be against it even if you bought your own?


It's because we're the patient, it's non of our business.  They're against testing all together, including self funders.  I got told to ignore my BG levels.


----------



## Amigo

Ralph-YK said:


> It's because we're the patient, it's non of our business.  They're against testing all together, including self funders.  I got told to ignore my BG levels.



Not true for all of us Ralph. It depends on your GP and individual surgery (and exceptionality in some health cases). I was given a meter and am provided with testing strips. Obviously it could all change but I’d fight it!


----------



## Ralph-YK

*shuffles feet*  hmmmm. *make note about making sweeping statements*


----------



## Mark Parrott

I have an SD Codefree & a Contour Next USB meter, but I found the Contour was reading higher than the Codefree!


----------



## Maz2

Halfhybrid said:


> Hi Amigo. Thanks for your reassuring words - and I'm sorry you have cancer. Yes, I've had a lot on my plate the past few years. I lost my husband 2 years ago and my Dad has been diagnosed and treated for 3 different types of cancer over the last 3-4 years. My eating habits changed. I started eating a lot of ready meals instead of preparing my own food like I used to. I also started having takeaways once or twice a week which we only used to do as an occasional treat. And then there is the lager ....
> 
> Somewhere in my head, I knew all this was bad stuff to be doing but there was so much going on that I ignored it. I had a blood test last year and was told I had a level of 45 - prediabetes - but somehow doing something about it got lost in everything else. Don't think I really believed it could be true.
> 
> You're right that overweight is contributing to the depression. It's making my arthritis worse - quite apart from the snide comments people think you haven't heard. Working in an office full of younger people who drink protein shakes and go running at lunchtime is not an incentive - it's even more depressing when you have arthritis and can't do it (well, you know the pain of arthritis).
> 
> I have wanted to be slimmer and fitter for a long time - as you say, this is a major wake up call. Trouble is, I understand that once you have the label, you will have it for life, even if your blood sugar levels go back to "normal". I presume this becomes a stigma when applying for things like insurance.
> 
> Re the testing means, I'll see what the GP says and if they don't prescribe the means to test, I'll buy something.
> 
> Apart from anything else, this is going to require subterfuge from family. I live on my own but when we get together, I'll just have to tell them I'm on a healthy eating regime and want to cut down on food, especially carbs (true).
> 
> One thing among many that worries me - does this mean I will never again be able to have anything like Christmas dinner or a piece of cake or chocolate or a meal out eating the type of thing I may have had in the past e.g. curry in sauce with rice?
> 
> Thanks for your good wishes. All the best to you too.



I was talking to my GP recently as I have gone back pre-diabetic, despite having got out of it once.  He said you should treat yourself occasionally.  Obviously, not day in and day out but sometimes.  My friend is diabetic as is his sister and she said nothing is off limits as long as you control it and don't keep doing it.  What you could do if you have a treat is test yourself and see what it does.  Then you would have an idea of how often you should eat it.  If, after two hours, your bloods are more than 2-3 mmols higher than when you started, then it would not be a good idea to have that food regularly, but only every so often.  Other more experienced posters will, I am sure, correct me if I am wrong.


----------



## Maz2

With regard to testing, my surgery does not give testing equipment to Type 2s now. They used to as my friend has one although, in fairness, he does have a lot of medical problems including only one kidney (nothing to do with diabetes).  I suppose if they issued them originally patients are allowed to keep them. I think the argument now is that there are so many people with Type II it is unaffordable.  It is a big problem where I live.  Also as they do hba1c every three months they think it is unnecessary. My GP told me they only give them out now to those who are in danger of hypos so I expect that is Type 1s only. 

I have bought my own as I want to know what foods are affecting me and which are better for me to eat lots of.  

One of my friends who is borderline diabetic said she was told by the chemist and her GP not to test.  I told her if she wants to she should as long as she does not expect her GP to fund it.  I also told her it is none of the chemist's business.


----------



## Bubbsie

Halfhybrid said:


> I meant to ask what people do for snacks. I have been feeling so hungry that I could bite my own hands off! I have cut down on portion size for main meals and cut out carbs as much as possible and am STARVING! I ate a lot of fruit at work one day last week and ended up with a bad stomach. I'm not keen on too much sweet stuff anyway so savoury alternative ideas are very welcome.
> 
> Re a testing kit, I asked my GP if I should get one and she said not at this stage. To wait until I have second blood test 12 weeks after the first and take it from there. I'm tempted to get one anyway so that I don't fall into bad habits with the passage of time. Is that a good idea though?


Hi Hafhybrid I believe you'd benefit from one of the best books I have read on the development of Diabetes called 'Type 2 Diabetes The first Year' by Gretchen Becker...she is T2 diabetic and writes about her first year from her diagnosis onwards month by month...she explains what diabetes is...how it develops...answers the obvious questions we all have such as is it my fault...the answer to that is a resounding 'No'...she discusses the benefits of regularly testing our blood sugars...why we need to do that...what we gain from it...diet...activity...weight...she busts a lot of the myths & preconceptions surrounding Type2 diabetes...it's well written...easy to understand..it was a tremendous help to me...you can preview the book on Amazon before making a decision on whether to buy it...it is a great investment  for any T2 wanting to understand their condition & achieve good control of their blood glucose levels/diabetes.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Maz2 said:


> My GP told me they only give them out now to those who are in danger of hypos so I expect that is Type 1s only.


Type 2 can be at risk of hypo's too.  And risk of hypo's is not the only reason to test.


Maz2 said:


> I think the argument now is that there are so many people with Type II it is unaffordable.  It is a big problem where I live.  Also as they do hba1c every three months they think it is unnecessary.


Testing can empower the patient (us) and allow us to actually manage our condition.  This means reduce risk of complications, which means reduced cost to the nhs dealing with them.
The HbA1c does not tell you what effect your breakfast or dinner has on your BG.  For many of use the HbA1c can be 6 monthly or even yearly.  With no idea what's going on, which is demotivating.


----------



## Halfhybrid

Well, I have lost 9Ibs since first diagnosis 13th March. Put 3Ibs back on over Easter but have shed them again. Still struggling with the blood test meter and in discussion with the seller about how it isn't working properly.

I wanted to ask if anybody has experienced these problems with reducing/cutting carbs. I like meat and fish, nuts etc so have no problem eating those with enjoyment, however, I have upped my intake of fruit and veg and cut out carbs most days of the week with more at weekends. Trouble is, I feel satisfied after eating a meal and for a couple of hours afterwards, and then hunger pangs start. Rather than making me feel like eating to get rid of the pangs which are painful, I feel a bit sick with it. I can't say I feel "better". In fact, I feel very lacking in energy and tired instead with gurgly intestines as they try to cope with the deluge of veg. Does anybody have any advice?


----------



## Jeandp

Some fruits are very high in carbs, especially bananas, aka candy sticks, and grapes, little sugar bombs. Slowly but surely does it, this is a major change for your body to adjust to.


----------



## Mark Parrott

As @Jeandp says, watch what fruit you are eating.  Natural sugars still raise BG.  I stick to berries (strawberries, raspberries, blackberries) but still have small portions of these.  Going low carb can cause fatigue & tiredness for a while but your body will adjust.


----------



## Halfhybrid

I'm not exactly sure how much carbs I should be eating per day. At the moment, it's hardly any except at the weekend. I should be happy with the weight loss but at the moment, feel too lacking in energy to feel very enthusiastic.

I'm concerned about taking my eye off the ball as I have done in the past, when a regime of eating unenjoyable food became intolerable after a few weeks.


----------



## Maz2

Ralph-YK said:


> Type 2 can be at risk of hypo's too.  And risk of hypo's is not the only reason to test.
> 
> Testing can empower the patient (us) and allow us to actually manage our condition.  This means reduce risk of complications, which means reduced cost to the nhs dealing with them.
> The HbA1c does not tell you what effect your breakfast or dinner has on your BG.  For many of use the HbA1c can be 6 monthly or even yearly.  With no idea what's going on, which is demotivating.


I know what you mean about 6 months and yearly. I cannot have another one for a year, hence my testing again to try to find why it has gone up again.  Our surgery does 3 monthly ones if you are diabetic. Seems to vary on where you live which is not right really.


----------



## Maz2

Should make clear I am pre-diabetic, got out of it, and in it again. I am not yet diabetic.


----------



## Halfhybrid

I have a question about self blood testing and the HBA1C test:

If you have consistently normal BG levels in your home tests, would it still be possible to get a diabetes or pre-diabetes result in the HBA1C test?


----------



## Mark T

Halfhybrid said:


> I have a question about self blood testing and the HBA1C test:
> 
> If you have consistently normal BG levels in your home tests, would it still be possible to get a diabetes or pre-diabetes result in the HBA1C test?


I would suggest that is less likely, but you have to consider the limitations of both self-testing and the HbA1c.

For self testing, it's a snapshot in time.  It depends when you are testing - you could be missing a spike somewhere.  Also, the meters are only +/-10% I think.

For the HbA1c, it's an average over 2-3 months heavily biased to the last month.  But that's very dependent on you having normal blood iron levels.  If those are a bit off then it will impact your test result.


----------



## Ralph-YK

Halfhybrid said:


> I have a question about self blood testing and the HBA1C test:
> 
> If you have consistently normal BG levels in your home tests, would it still be possible to get a diabetes or pre-diabetes result in the HBA1C test?


This came up at a diabetes support group, when we had a doctor there.  They said it is possible for the HbA1c to be unreliable.  I'm unclear on the reasons.  I gather they were quite specific situations.


----------



## Maz2

hi Halfhybrid.  When I first went pre-diabetic a couple of years back I mentioned self-testing to my GP.  he said he could not provide equipment or strips and I would have to fund it myself.  He felt it a waste of time as, because I was pre-diabetic, I would keep getting normal results.  I think you probably can get normal results and be pre-diabetic on the hba1c according to what he said.  I did self-test though and found horrendous results after bacon and sausage which is unusual  according to other posters here.  

I went normal and am back to pre-diabetes.  I have heard some Korean researchers have found that if you have iron deficiency it can falsely elevate your hba1c.  I am being checked for this at present due to blood donoring and weight loss combined.  I have been underweight for two years since cutting carbs (never overweight in the first place).  My GP is still classing me as having elevated blood sugars though.  I would, quite honestly, prefer to be told I was pre-diabetic and keep watch on my testing than be told to carry on regardless because it is "falsely elevated due to iron deficiency" and then find out later that I have gone diabetic.  Hope all this makes sense. 

I  heard sickle cell anaemia can cause false lows but iron deficiency anaemia can cause false highs.  Not sure how accurate the research is though or whether it has appeared in the BMJ or Lancet.  If it has it usually means it is fairly clinically proven, I think.


----------



## Halfhybrid

Thanks for all your responses. I have to say, I don't understand the HBA1C test at all. For example, the period mine would have covered was Christmas, which I guess, is a time of overindulgence for many people, not just myself. Does that mean half the country potentially goes into pre or full diabetes for a period? So if I had the test during a time of year when it wasn't Christmas, a birthday or a holiday, would my HBA1C be lower?

I don't remember hearing about this test prior to having it myself. I thought you either wee'd into a jar and the sugar level was tested or you had a blood test to test your sugar level at that moment in time.


----------



## Maz2

The hba1c is an average of 3 months and is something to do with red blood cells and haemoglobin  Depending on how long the red blood cells last it can be an average over 90-120 days.  I believe around 55% of it pertains to the previous 4 weeks and lower percentages for the previous weeks. 

My friend is borderline diabetic and has been for a couple of years now.  her GP wanted to do another test but said he would leave it until the end of January because "if I did them straight after Christmas everyone would be diabetic."  I suppose that time of year is not the best time.  My GP is not sure whether my blood donoring falsely lowered mine and hence the "normal" results I had.  I had donated a week or two before two of the "normal" results but on the last two "normal" results I had not and my haemoglobin should have been more or less normal again.  he is baffled as am I as to why it has gone up again.  I think they are not too surprised to see problems in someone my age though (65 next  month). I suppose they are more concerned about all the young people who are having the high readings as diabetes is an ageing disease in that you have more of it in the over 45s and certainly the over 65s .

I am not giving in though.  Still testing. I don't keep testing the same foods unless it is processed and I change the brand.  If I introduce a new food I am testing to see how it works with me.  Will have to see what happens next year; wish I could have an hba1c before that but they won't.


----------



## grovesy

Normal people there bodies deal with sugar in the blood stream quickly so there would not have the high amounts of sugar.


----------



## Halfhybrid

Very interesting information. Thanks a lot.
I have another question though. Now I have got the hang of my blood test kit, I have been doing more tests and tend to do it 2 hours after dinner in the evening as that is my largest meal of the day. Apart from a few days, like Easter and when seeing family/friends, I have been keeping carb intake under control.

HOWEVER, 1 day last week and this morning, I decided to do a blood test shortly after getting up. The only things I had consumed prior to the test was a levothyroxine table for my hypothyroidism and a cup of tea with a dash of milk and no sugar. Last week the BS level was 7.1 and this morning it was 7.9. I was horrified - the tests I have been doing after meals have been within the normal range, without fail. Now I find that I have high BS levels in the morning, hours after I have eaten anything and what I did eat was low to no carbs.

Does anybody know what is going on here and whether I should be worried about it please?


----------



## Ralph-YK

I think 7s aren't particularly high.  I have heard of this thing called dawn phenominon.  It's where the body releases glucoses into the blood stream to give us something to use so we can move when we get up.


----------



## Mark Parrott

As Ralph says, sounds like DP.  Most of us suffer with that.  It's our liver pumping out glucose to get us ready for the day.  The waking figure is usually the last to come down.


----------



## Halfhybrid

Thanks for your replies. A couple of things puzzle me though - and forgive me if it sounds ignorant. I'm still learning about all this. There is so much information and much of it seems to come from America which is even more confusing as they seem to use a different system of BG measurement.

When I tested myself 2 hours after my evening meal, the level was 6.3 which I was happy with but the next morning, when I saw 7.9, I freaked. You mention the dawn phenomenon but if I have had a low carb/low calorie dinner, where has the sugar been rustled up from - and what would be considered a high level if a person was non-diabetic?

The other question is, will high waking blood sugar levels influence my HBA1C tests and make it seem as though my BG levels are high all the time?


----------



## Ralph-YK

Halfhybrid said:


> America which is even more confusing as they seem to use a different system of BG measurement.


I believe they do.


Halfhybrid said:


> You mention the dawn phenomenon but if I have had a low carb/low calorie dinner, where has the sugar been rustled up from


Liver?  It's stored in the body I believe.


Halfhybrid said:


> will high waking blood sugar levels influence my HBA1C tests


*Regular* high figures will affect the HbA1c.  As will regular low BG levels and regular medium levels.


Halfhybrid said:


> and make it seem as though my BG levels are high all the time?


No.


----------



## Halfhybrid

Thanks Ralph-YK. There is a lot of information to take on board isn't there .....


----------



## AdeleTurner72

Halfhybrid said:


> Thanks for your replies. A couple of things puzzle me though - and forgive me if it sounds ignorant. I'm still learning about all this. There is so much information and much of it seems to come from America which is even more confusing as they seem to use a different system of BG measurement.
> 
> When I tested myself 2 hours after my evening meal, the level was 6.3 which I was happy with but the next morning, when I saw 7.9, I freaked. You mention the dawn phenomenon but if I have had a low carb/low calorie dinner, where has the sugar been rustled up from - and what would be considered a high level if a person was non-diabetic?
> 
> The other question is, will high waking blood sugar levels influence my HBA1C tests and make it seem as though my BG levels are high all the time?



Don't know if this answers your question, but I'll share in case it helps put your mind at ease.
I always test before and 2 hrs after evening meal. I'm usually around 5 before and then 6.5 to 7 at the 2hr mark. 
However, my morning, waking, fingerprick is rarely below 7...... Even if I went to bed with 4.9....


----------



## Halfhybrid

AdeleTurner72 said:


> Don't know if this answers your question, but I'll share in case it helps put your mind at ease.
> I always test before and 2 hrs after evening meal. I'm usually around 5 before and then 6.5 to 7 at the 2hr mark.
> However, my morning, waking, fingerprick is rarely below 7...... Even if I went to bed with 4.9....



Hi Adele, thanks for sharing. Do you have any tips on what can be done to lower the waking level please? I thought I had been doing so well, having lost 12Ibs since my blood test on 10th March and doing my best to stick to low carbs and reduce amounts eaten. The tests I had carried out after eating had all been satisfactory levels and I thought I was on the right tracks - till I did the early morning tests.


----------



## AdeleTurner72

Halfhybrid said:


> Hi Adele, thanks for sharing. Do you have any tips on what can be done to lower the waking level please? I thought I had been doing so well, having lost 12Ibs since my blood test on 10th March and doing my best to stick to low carbs and reduce amounts eaten. The tests I had carried out after eating had all been satisfactory levels and I thought I was on the right tracks - till I did the early morning tests.



I know the morning test is usually my highest reading of the whole day. 
It's the one which is usually the last to fall into line. 
Some people on here have found a small, protein snack before bedtime helps to offset the dawn phenomenon. It doesn't help me much though, so I don't bother unless I'm very hungry. 
To be honest, I've found my early morning fingerprick test bears no correlation to what I ate, but more to do with how well I've slept. If I sleep well, it's in the 6s......if I sleep badly, it's in the 7s....
It's also affected by my menstrual cycle, but that's probably too much info!!!


----------



## AdeleTurner72

We


Halfhybrid said:


> Hi Adele, thanks for sharing. Do you have any tips on what can be done to lower the waking level please? I thought I had been doing so well, having lost 12Ibs since my blood test on 10th March and doing my best to stick to low carbs and reduce amounts eaten. The tests I had carried out after eating had all been satisfactory levels and I thought I was on the right tracks - till I did the early morning tests.


Well done on the weight loss and diet changes by the way !!!


----------



## Halfhybrid

Good tips, thanks Adele. I've had sleep problems since my husband became ill and then I lost him. I've always "slept" but I know that I suffer from stress during the night and more often than not, when my alarm goes off in the morning, wake up with a panic attack. My sister tells me that I kick my legs all through the night and the bottom sheet and quilt are certainly all knotted in the morning. I'm taking Citalopram for depression but it doesn't stop any of these symptoms.

I might be clutching at straws here rather than laying the "blame" at my food consumption - though I try to eat the least amount of carbs, if any, for dinner, yet my blood sugar levels are their highest on waking.

(Why are there so many cooking and food programmes on TV and why are nearly all the people in them slim?????? I mean, how??)


----------



## AdeleTurner72

Halfhybrid said:


> Good tips, thanks Adele. I've had sleep problems since my husband became ill and then I lost him. I've always "slept" but I know that I suffer from stress during the night and more often than not, when my alarm goes off in the morning, wake up with a panic attack. My sister tells me that I kick my legs all through the night and the bottom sheet and quilt are certainly all knotted in the morning. I'm taking Citalopram for depression but it doesn't stop any of these symptoms.
> 
> I might be clutching at straws here rather than laying the "blame" at my food consumption - though I try to eat the least amount of carbs, if any, for dinner, yet my blood sugar levels are their highest on waking.
> 
> (Why are there so many cooking and food programmes on TV and why are nearly all the people in them slim?????? I mean, how??)



I know, I've had to stop watching cookery programs!

It sounds like you are doing everything right, as is evidenced by your weight loss and your improved blood glucose readings. 

Try not to worry too much about your morning readings, I'm sure the rush of adrenaline etc, that we all get when the alarm goes off contributes to this dawn phenomenon thing.

After reading your post, I've experimented on myself over the last 3 nights.... 
Went to bed and then woke up with the following readings:
Bedtime 5.6, waking 7.1
Bedtime 4.9, waking 6.5
Bedtime 5.8, waking 7.2

Had nothing to eat for 13 hours prior to the morning readings, so, you know ... Welcome to diabetes!!!


----------



## Halfhybrid

Crumbs, I see what you mean! It's starting to make sense.

I have to say, although I've lost weight etc, I don't feel better in myself in any way - plus, whenever I do a blood test and it's on the high side, I feel as though I've taken a tumble and it has all been for nothing.

Case in point, went to the supermarket at lunchtime and for the first time in weeks, bought a hot sausage roll thinking "bloods are good at the moment. What harm can it do?". Tested my bloods 2 hours after eating it and the level was 11.9. Now I feel disgusted with myself and disheartened that after all my effort and starvation, one miserable sausage roll has set me back :-(


----------



## AdeleTurner72

Don't beat yourself up. You are doing really well. 
OK, you ate a sausage roll, now you know what effect that has on your blood glucose. You can now choose to either, not eat sausage rolls, or to eat only a small one, or eat half of one and then burn it off with a brisk walk. It's about making choices.
To be honest, if you follow the low carb eating strategy 95% of the time, then the occasional slip (you decide whether it's still called a treat or not!) won't push you off the rails.
I felt well before diagnosis, then really ill whilst I was reducing my carbs. It's only in the last few weeks that I feel better than I have for a decade. 
Good luck. You can do this !!!


----------



## Jeandp

AdeleTurner72 said:


> Don't beat yourself up. You are doing really well.
> OK, you ate a sausage roll, now you know what effect that has on your blood glucose. You can now choose to either, not eat sausage rolls, or to eat only a small one, or eat half of one and then burn it off with a brisk walk. It's about making choices.
> To be honest, if you follow the low carb eating strategy 95% of the time, then the occasional slip (you decide whether it's still called a treat or not!) won't push you off the rails.
> I felt well before diagnosis, then really ill whilst I was reducing my carbs. It's only in the last few weeks that I feel better than I have for a decade.
> Good luck. You can do this !!!


Great advice @AdeleTurner72


----------



## Halfhybrid

I agree, thank you Adele.

Will some brisk exercise after eating something like that stop the BS level from climbing straightaway? How soon after eating carbs should one try to work them off? Immediately, after a specific amount of time?

So many questions about this condition .....


----------



## AdeleTurner72

Difficult to answer that. I think everyone is different. You might need to learn what's best for you. 
Personally, if I eat something that I think will be "bad", what I do is test, eat it, wait 2 hrs, test again, then if I'm higher than I want to be, go for a brisk walk for 30 mins. Then wait another 30 mins and test again. So far, that's worked for me.....


----------



## Halfhybrid

I still haven't reached an emotional stage where I have accepted the D word and assimilated it. It terrifies me and I think and overthink about it all time. Every negative result sends me into a low mood as I think I've damaged myself irreparably. I don't know how to climb out of this way of thinking.


----------



## AdeleTurner72

I wish I could wave a magic wand and cure us all. Unfortunately, we can't. 
All we can do is live every day as best we can. 
Acceptance doesn't happen overnight, it takes time. I promise it gets easier with time. 
Is there someone you can talk to?
Perhaps speak to your doctor or diabetic nurse? They may be able to help you?


----------



## Ralph-YK

Halfhybrid said:


> Tested my bloods 2 hours after eating it and the level was 11.9.


What was it before though?  Was it a rise of 1 (pretty good), 2, 3 ...?


----------



## Halfhybrid

I am due to have another HBA1C test at the end of May - 12 weeks after the first one and then they will discuss the results so I guess I'll have the opportunity to speak to one or the other then. By the end of May, I'm hoping to have lost another half stone in weight at the very least - I'll try hard anyway.

Thanks for your reassurances though. I'm learning that I'm not alone in this journey.


----------



## Halfhybrid

Ralph-YK said:


> What was it before though?  Was it a rise of 1 (pretty good), 2, 3 ...?


To be honest, I didn't test it before I ate. I'd better do that in future to keep things monitored.


----------



## AdeleTurner72

You're doing really well. Stick with it.


----------



## Halfhybrid

AdeleTurner72 said:


> You're doing really well. Stick with it.


Have you had to reduce weight as part of your regime or is weight not an issue for you?


----------



## AdeleTurner72

I have lost weight, but "accidentally", as a result of eating lower carb and walking more. I was overweight before diagnosis. 
For me, the weight loss (30lbs) has made me feel better, both physically and mentally. 
My more active lifestyle and healthier diet, since diagnosis, has also lowered by blood pressure and cholesterol. Both are now in the healthy range. I'm definitely healthier now than I was before diagnosis. 

I just need to buy some new clothes


----------



## Halfhybrid

Oh well done! 30Ibs is a fantastic amount to lose.

I've now lost 13Ibs (that sausage roll must have stopped me reaching my target first whole stone) but that still isn't enough to start thinking about new clothes yet. It just means some of my clothes don't feel so tight round the waistband ....


----------



## AdeleTurner72

Yee hah !!!! 13 lb is brilliant in such a short space of time. It's taken me 6 months to lose 30lbs .....


----------



## Halfhybrid

AdeleTurner72 said:


> Yee hah !!!! 13 lb is brilliant in such a short space of time. It's taken me 6 months to lose 30lbs .....


30Ibs is 30Ibs, however long it took to lose. Well done!


----------



## Halfhybrid

I've now lost one whole stone since I was told I had a BG level of 48. Don't feel any "better" or different for the weight loss but really hoping it will have made a difference to my next Hba1C test that the GP is going to repeat later this month. I dread it in case it has not gone down or worse, it has gone up .....

On the positive side, as people on the forum have said, I'm becoming more aware of what I am eating and have made a decision to avoid certain things. Apart from the first couple of weeks, the change in diet has not been that bad. I still have treats and the odd larger meal with carbs but then get back on track again afterwards. I wish I'd done that as a matter of course long before now.


----------



## Katieb

Halfhybrid said:


> I've now lost one whole stone since I was told I had a BG level of 48. Don't feel any "better" or different for the weight loss but really hoping it will have made a difference to my next Hba1C test that the GP is going to repeat later this month. I dread it in case it has not gone down or worse, it has gone up .....
> 
> On the positive side, as people on the forum have said, I'm becoming more aware of what I am eating and have made a decision to avoid certain things. Apart from the first couple of weeks, the change in diet has not been that bad. I still have treats and the odd larger meal with carbs but then get back on track again afterwards. I wish I'd done that as a matter of course long before now.



Well done - that’s a great result! X


----------



## Halfhybrid

Thank you - I am still hit and miss with portion size I think. Sometimes too much and sometimes not enough.

Good luck with your journey through this - what do we call it? - a disease, a condition?


----------



## Mark Parrott

Halfhybrid said:


> Thank you - I am still hit and miss with portion size I think. Sometimes too much and sometimes not enough.
> 
> Good luck with your journey through this - what do we call it? - a disease, a condition?


I call it an inconvenience.


----------

